# Hot Chick being bitten. (parental Warning)



## da_donkey (Jan 15, 2006)

Thought some of you would enjoy a laugh :lol: 

http://www.wildboston.com/item/1664/

Sorry if its allready been posted a million times before.


----------



## Jason (Jan 15, 2006)

lol, looks like a nice feed!


----------



## playwell (Jan 15, 2006)

Yumm!


----------



## MrBredli (Jan 15, 2006)

Yeah, i'd sink my teeth into that!


----------



## bigbing (Jan 15, 2006)

the german bloke said " she recieved a 120 teath marks" or something like that


----------



## inthegrass (Jan 15, 2006)

looks tasty!!!!!!!


----------



## ihaveherps (Jan 15, 2006)

i am a fan of all bite pics, but this is my favourite by a long shot!


----------



## dobermanmick (Jan 15, 2006)

She took it well lol Nice pic .


----------



## westaussie (Jan 15, 2006)

Yea - I would have found that very hard to resist as well.


----------



## instar (Jan 16, 2006)

Credit to her, she didnt try and tear it off her arm! Nice snake!


----------



## reptililian (Jan 16, 2006)

da_donkey, you really do have a bit of an underwear fetish, don't you!


----------



## da_donkey (Jan 16, 2006)

reptililian said:


> da_donkey, you really do have a bit of an underwear fetish, don't you!



Let The not be judged


----------



## krusty (Feb 14, 2006)

very very nice thats one lucky snake.......


----------



## Rediah (Feb 14, 2006)

She did take it well... thats unusual... I wonder what that snake was thinking.

I thought it was this one video i saw once of these teens putting a rat on some chicks stomach while she was lying down so that the snake could eat it.... well not suprisingly the snake got her instead.


----------



## redline (Feb 14, 2006)

nice girl lol


----------



## shamous1 (Feb 14, 2006)

Too old for you Redline. Go and do your homework


----------



## junglemad (Feb 14, 2006)

you shouldn't feed snakes live items like that


----------



## Livewire (Feb 14, 2006)

I second that, Redline. Full credit to her she was pretty cool about the whole thing.


----------



## thals (Feb 15, 2006)

as Nelson would say HA-HA :lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 15, 2006)

Lucky snake! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

my snake wouldn't mind a piece of her either :lol: 
(now come on people get your minds outta the gutter) :lol: 

the dude with her was slow off the mark... 
I would have offered to suck the poison out at the least :lol:


----------



## instar (Feb 16, 2006)

At least she denied her instinct to tear it off herself. Why didnt the owner or camera guy see that coming?


----------



## jordo (Feb 16, 2006)

PMSL Colin you continue to crack me up today :lol:


----------



## mciver (May 12, 2006)

Iv'e looked at this a hundred times and I'm buggered if I can see a snake.
Paul


----------



## Earthling (May 13, 2006)

Mmmmmm German backpackers.......Mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## jas468 (May 13, 2006)

As if you'd bite her there.


----------



## Matevs (May 13, 2006)

How did they not see the snakes mouth open and ready to bite? Obviously they were to wrapped up in the photo shoot to notice....


----------



## lacemonitor92 (May 14, 2006)

I am that chick


----------



## lacemonitor92 (May 14, 2006)

Just Kiddin


----------

